# whistling/sqealing noise coming from front end



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm having the same issue. My noise is the same noise youre describing but its all the way up to 40mph. Then after that I can't hear it as much bc of the wind. Idk what it is but a technician at my local dealer said maybe the sway bar links? Or something along those lines. Did you ever get it figured out?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This is not true, you are STILL covered by warranty, take it to another dealer. You took it in so they can fix it, and they didn't fix it, how can this not be covered under any warranty... Seriously?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a repetitive noise on my LS that I tracked down to one of the wheel covers. But it didn't squeal continuously and it wouldn't apply to the cars with alloy wheels. You'd think it would be possible to prove/disprove the brakes by dragging them when it was acting up. If the noise went away you'd know for sure it was the brakes.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mj1015 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze that is only about 4 months old - only had 24 miles on it when i bought it.
> For about a 1-2 months I have noticed when my windows are down I can hear a whistling/squealing noise from the front end.. At first it was only on the drivers side and it was very faint.. Over the course of a few weeks it has became louder. So I took into the dealer and they said it was from the wind hitting off my side mirrors and they put padding it. But it was still happening, I called them and said its still making the noise and I dont get how it can be a whistling noise going at 10-15 mph.. So I took it back into the dealership a second time, when a several test drives with a tech and they shaved down my drivers side rotor.. I didn't notice it for a few days untill I had a passenger and they put down their window and then I could hear it from the passenger side. So... obviously I called again and took back in.. And they shaved down the passenger side rotor.. which now, its coming from both sides and its louder than ever.. It starts at 15mph and escalates from there and then slowly fades away as I get to 15 mph.The dealershop told me that if I brought it back in for the same problem I would have to pay for the service because it wouldn't be under warranty or I would have to call GM.
> 
> 
> So anyways, I was just curious if anyone else had this problem? - I don't hear it when the windows are up and it is not an option for me to not put my windows down! lol..



mj1015,
I understand that this can be frustrating to deal with. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? If you would like to visit a different dealership please provide me with both of the dealerships please. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bh04 said:


> I'm having the same issue. My noise is the same noise youre describing but its all the way up to 40mph. Then after that I can't hear it as much bc of the wind. Idk what it is but a technician at my local dealer said maybe the sway bar links? Or something along those lines. Did you ever get it figured out?




bh04,
Have you taken your vehicle into your dealer regarding this issue? If you have not I would suggest that you do. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me. Please keep me posted on this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Sherrie (May 31, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze makes a whistle noise around 60/65 mph and doesn't always do it . It might do it today and not again for a couple days ! Does anyone know what it might be ? I took it to dealer and of course they either couldn't hear it or it didn't do it that speciFic day ! I need help goin on vacation and don't wanna hear it for700miles please help!


----------



## JVH (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the same problem - especially on windy days - the noise is a high-pitched whistle so constant it almost sounds like an electronic beep. It comes from the front dash area, when I get above 65 mph. Anyone have a solution to this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sherrie said:


> My 2012 Cruze makes a whistle noise around 60/65 mph and doesn't always do it . It might do it today and not again for a couple days ! Does anyone know what it might be ? I took it to dealer and of course they either couldn't hear it or it didn't do it that speciFic day ! I need help goin on vacation and don't wanna hear it for700miles please help!




Sherrie,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with your concerns.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JVH said:


> I have the same problem - especially on windy days - the noise is a high-pitched whistle so constant it almost sounds like an electronic beep. It comes from the front dash area, when I get above 65 mph. Anyone have a solution to this?



JVH,
Have you taken your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you? If you have not I would suggest that you have them take a look at this. Also can you please send me a PM with your VIN and the name of your dealer? Please keep me posted. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mclauser001 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze that has a squeak on the driver side, coming from the wheel. We have taken it to the dealership more times then I can count. The sound starts at about 30 miles an hr and intensifies as speed picks up. I have had the head of the maintenance dept ride with me to show him the squeak and they hear it. The answers have ranged from its the hub cap that was lose (so it was replaced) to the wheel cover is rubbing against the tire causing the squeak and no fix is available for it (which sounded like a cop out to us). We are frustrated that we can not drive with the windows down without hearing it. We have asked them to ck the bearings to verify they aren't loose and those appear to have not been, brakes also came back fine. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Why not remove the wheel cover and take it for a drive?
Just to prove to yourself that the shop is either correct or full of it.
If it makes the sound with the cover(s) removed, take it in with them off.......let them hear it and go from there.

And, Yes, I have had some rather weird noises come from the wheel cover to wheel interface.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mclauser001 said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze that has a squeak on the driver side, coming from the wheel. We have taken it to the dealership more times then I can count. The sound starts at about 30 miles an hr and intensifies as speed picks up. I have had the head of the maintenance dept ride with me to show him the squeak and they hear it. The answers have ranged from its the hub cap that was lose (so it was replaced) to the wheel cover is rubbing against the tire causing the squeak and no fix is available for it (which sounded like a cop out to us). We are frustrated that we can not drive with the windows down without hearing it. We have asked them to ck the bearings to verify they aren't loose and those appear to have not been, brakes also came back fine. Any suggestions please?




mclauser001,
I am sorry to hear that you are having this problem with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mclauser001 (Mar 14, 2013)

Robby said:


> Why not remove the wheel cover and take it for a drive?
> Just to prove to yourself that the shop is either correct or full of it.
> If it makes the sound with the cover(s) removed, take it in with them off.......let them hear it and go from there.
> 
> ...


We have taken the cover off and the noise is still there. I had the Service Mgr ride with me again recently with the cover off and the squeak is still there. I feel like they have thrown their hands up.


----------



## JasonP33 (Jun 5, 2013)

I bought the 2012 RS model last November and over the past 2 months my car is making a high pitched squealing noise that seems to be coming from the drivers side(front). I can usually hear the sound when the car is really warmed up from a long run and I'm going between 45 km/hour and 65 km/hour, and my foot is on the accelerator...I had it into my dealership on four different occasions and was told there was nothing wrong with my car and that I must have been hearing things....needless to say I was p*ssed!! A few days later I took the car to a good friend of mine (who is a mechanic himself) we drove around for a bit so he could hear the noise, once he heard it we went back to his shop and he removed the front tires and told me the rotors were glazed over and that they needed to replaced or shaved down...I took the car back to my dealership today and told them what my friend said, they took the car in and shaved down the rotors...on my way home I noticed that the noise is still there but it isn't as loud has it was....I'm getting really frustrated and I'm almost at the point of taking my car and trading it in on a Dodge Dart.


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a '12 Cruze LTZ RS 1.4L with 20k on it, and I just started noticing a whurring noise coming from the front passenger side while driving with the windows down between 35 and 50mph. It is speed-related. By that, I mean the pitch of the noise rises and falls when I speed up or slow down. I thought it may be a transmission/engine-related noise, so while I was hearing the noise I put the car in neutral and shut off the engine. The noise was still there, indicating that it is possibly a part of the rolling gear of the car.
I'm pretty handy with a wrench, myself, and it sounds to me like a wheel bearing or CV joint. :dry: I refuse to climb under the hood (so to speak) of a car that's still under warranty, but I'm worried that I'll get the same old song and dance/run-around from the service department when diagnosing a 'noise complaint'.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mmontini6289 said:


> I have a '12 Cruze LTZ RS 1.4L with 20k on it, and I just started noticing a whurring noise coming from the front passenger side while driving with the windows down between 35 and 50mph. It is speed-related. By that, I mean the pitch of the noise rises and falls when I speed up or slow down. I thought it may be a transmission/engine-related noise, so while I was hearing the noise I put the car in neutral and shut off the engine. The noise was still there, indicating that it is possibly a part of the rolling gear of the car.
> I'm pretty handy with a wrench, myself, and it sounds to me like a wheel bearing or CV joint. :dry: I refuse to climb under the hood (so to speak) of a car that's still under warranty, but I'm worried that I'll get the same old song and dance/run-around from the service department when diagnosing a 'noise complaint'.


Take it in and have your service advisor, or better yet, their suspension/wheel tech ride along with you. Noises like this are a sign that something is rubbing that shouldn't be. This is not normal.


----------



## mcmcie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Whistling/Squealing noise*

OMG yes same problem, GM has a fix for it now. I had the same issue since last year and now much better but GM took over a year to come up with the fix.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

So what was the fix?


----------



## seafarer79 (Jun 20, 2015)

*2015 chevy cruze whistling noise above 65 mph*

My chevy cruze only has 1500 miles on it, just on a trip 300 miles one way - half way here started making this whistling noise, sounds like it is coming from windshield or front of car, comes and goes, resonates. very annoying. I have a few days here, but have to drive back (in crystal river, FL). not sure how long they would need it to figure this out, have to get up above 65 mph.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I see that I'm 2 years late, but ... again ... what was the fix ... anyone?? (Have the same issue.)


----------



## fire2751 (Aug 20, 2016)

What was the fix for this noise?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

On another member's car, we found a similar noise that turned out to be the sound deadening material that's in the fender liner. The Eco models do not have this because of the added weight. May not be your issue, but it's worth looking into.


----------

